# Embroidering on Oxford or Twill



## VeeLove (Jul 18, 2010)

I've tried to research the difference between embroidering on 
"oxford" or "twill". 

Is there a difficulty difference in the two textures? 
Will they have to be digitized differently? 
And which type is more popular for business people (consultants, business owners, "white collar" employees).

Thanks.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Oxford probably affords a smoother look. A twill has a diagonal pattern that may conflict with some lines or stitch directions. That being said, they are both really stable and require very little in stabilization stitches and backing. As far as what's more popular.... I really don't know


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Oxford has a little more "dressed up" look. Twill is more casual.


----------



## bosstown (Jan 19, 2008)

What type of needle and backing do you guys recommend using on the twill?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

bosstown said:


> What type of needle and backing do you guys recommend using on the twill?


Needle: 75/11 sharp
Backing: cutaway or sticky - depending on whether I'm using my regular hoops (cutaway) or Fast Frames (sticky).


----------



## bosstown (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

